# Need an idea on how long it will take to smoke turkey breast.



## delarosa74868

Im doing two bone-in breasts for Thanksgiving.  They are both 6.5lbs.  I have never done turkey before and I have no idea how long it will take.  I will be smoking at 250-270ish.  Someone told me 30 minutes per pound, is this correct?


----------



## richc

I think that's in the ballpark, but I'm trying to get validation on the same thing as well. I have an 18 lb turkey in the oven and I'm doing a 6lb breast in the smoker. It would be good to hear from others to make sure it's in that range.


----------



## mballi3011

Now for the turkey breast I would say a ballpark figure is mayb e 3-3.5 hours. That can change in many ways too. Everything smokes differentand on it's own time. I would plan maybe 5 hours and you canalways wrap it in foil and towels and then put it into a cooler for hours too. The for you Rich I would recommand that you spatchcock that large of a bird for you don't want to get into the danger zone. After all the 40* to 140* rule is in play with a bird that big. Now spatchcocking the boird is just cutting the backbone out and laying out the bird flat and it will smoke faster.


----------



## richc

Thanks.. the whole bird is going in the oven and just the breast is going in the smoker. I've got the bird under control.. this will be small compared to years past. I just wanted to make sure I had the breast done before the bird got done. Thanks!


----------



## pineywoods

Here's a link to a Bone in Turkey Breast Smoke from Jeff with some great info

http://www.smoking-meat.com/october-2010-smoked-bone-in-turkey-breast.html


----------



## rgacat

D,

I have smoked four so far with apple @225 to 250 in my little Smoke Hollow electric and all took about 4 to 5 hours each till they reach 165 to 170 internal. Time depends on how hard the wind is blowing here. No one has complained about dryness.I always keep apple juice and water in the water pan. Be sure to foil, towel and let rest in cooler. I can't really tell you how they tasted I smoke them but don't eat turkey. Thinking I will do the next one with the cranberry brine Jeff talked about here awhile back. Wishing you the best of  luck and let us know how it all turns out.

Happy thanksgiving to all


----------



## delarosa74868

Thanks for the replies y'all.  Rgacat, its 79 degrees right now here.  Cold front coming through will  make it 30 degrees with winds 15-25mph in the morning.  I hope my smoker is up to par, I have never smoked in these conditions.  My firebox is 3/8" thick and the cooking chamber is is 3/16" so I hope the cold and wind wont affect me like I think it will.


----------



## mad9212

In smoking mine right now but a little nervous because my probe isn't working !!


----------

